# DP retreat



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Just for the laugh of it; What would your ideal Dp Retreat/Spa/Camp be like...? If you were to open a place for Dp'd people to come and heal and have a good time, what would that look like?
So I'll go first:

I'd like for it to be in the mountains. Everyone would have a nice calming view from their window and fresh air.
Huge house, everyone gets a big room with a very comfy bed and dimmer on all lights (that didn't sound right). T.V in all rooms of course. No internet (to prevent researching which is very bad for you).
Dogs to play with. Maybe you could get your own special dog for the stay. 
A dark, hotel-ish bar-area. Alcohol for everyone! 
Meditation areas and different kinds of baths, outdoors and indoors. 
Massages.
Music area with beanbags and headphones for everyone.
Long walks.
Art-therapy.
Anger-venting, sword fights every afternoon. 
Therapists who knew the stages of dp and could guide you through them and calm you down.
A little forced socializing, just so you wouldn't isolate.

Ok, your turn.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

What you described sounds like heaven to me. That would be so kick ass if someone opened a place like that. I'm going to let my mind drift...

A place not too big and not too small but just the right size. Located somewhere where there are mountains and rivers and lots of area to explore. And somewhere kind of remote like a village but that's not too far from civilization. Rooms that are not too big so that people don't spend all their time in them. Roomates! Small beds and a small bathtub. Old Japanese style architecture with soothing scents and aromas in the rooms. Waterfalls inside. A dojo for martial arts training and physical exercise. A meditation room. Yoga maybe. Sword fighting- definitely! Art. No internet, tv''s, phones, beepers, etc. A klonopin rehab-center. An ocean with good waves. Surfing. Kayaking. Fishing. Hunting. Gardening. Cooking. A place where you must bring your best attitude where ever you go. Bareback horse riding. Crocodile wrestling. Mud pits and lakes. Tree climbing. Rock climbing. Music played live by the people who live there. Farming. Camping under the stars. Hammocks. Hiking. Education. Job opportunities. Rehab for mental problems. Therapy. Legitimate people. Holidays. Christmas! Sailing. Peace. Fried pickles and okra. Discipline. Respect. A devoutness to life. Campfires and songs. Games like dodge-ball. Books. Candle light. Sheep herding. Nature. Hot air balloon rides. Canoes. Painting. Cliff diving. Soap making.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

We could make many of these things happen if we started a shared housing / commune type thing, like discussed in that other thread


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> What you described sounds like heaven to me. That would be so kick ass if someone opened a place like that. I'm going to let my mind drift...
> 
> A place not too big and not too small but just the right size. Located somewhere where there are mountains and rivers and lots of area to explore. And somewhere kind of remote like a village but that's not too far from civilization. Rooms that are not too big so that people don't spend all their time in them. Roomates! Small beds and a small bathtub. Old Japanese style architecture with soothing scents and aromas in the rooms. Waterfalls inside. A dojo for martial arts training and physical exercise. A meditation room. Yoga maybe. Sword fighting- definitely! Art. No internet, tv''s, phones, beepers, etc. A klonopin rehab-center. An ocean with good waves. Surfing. Kayaking. Fishing. Hunting. Gardening. Cooking. A place where you must bring your best attitude where ever you go. Bareback horse riding. Crocodile wrestling. Mud pits and lakes. Tree climbing. Rock climbing. Music played live by the people who live there. Farming. Camping under the stars. Hammocks. Hiking. Education. Job opportunities. Rehab for mental problems. Therapy. Legitimate people. Holidays. Christmas! Sailing. Peace. Fried pickles and okra. Discipline. Respect. A devoutness to life. Campfires and songs. Games like dodge-ball. Books. Candle light. Sheep herding. Nature. Hot air balloon rides. Canoes. Painting. Cliff diving. Soap making.


That sounded wonderful.... I bet we'd all get better if we could stay a place like that for a couple of months.
I'd like for it to be a staff there to take care of me, I'm a bit concerned a hippie community would become the Big brother house with time, no matter how good our intentions were. Some would take more responsibility than others, there'd be finances and other worries... No thanks.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Have some faith in people York  Obviously there would be rules. And people share apartments/houses everywhere, all the time. Just look at people in college/university, or people living in Amsterdam. Respect and understanding conquers all.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah, but then what would be different?


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

Nicaragua. I'm going with my sister this summer.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Claymore said:


> Same as this, only add a music room where there are drums, guitars, amps, the whole deal for a small concert.
> And second, everyone would have to take showers together, only all the women had to be butt naked and all the guys had to wear swimming trunks!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


do you have an off button?


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Screw starting another argument over somethin stupid again :roll: . Jeeezzzzz, somebody take a joke.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

If one were in a virtual reality.. Would one experience dp, or is it just this reality? You couldn't go "oh this doesn't feel real" and freak out, since.. Well, you know.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

york said:


> If one were in a virtual reality.. Would one experience dp, or is it just this reality? You couldn't go "oh this doesn't feel real" and freak out, since.. Well, you know.


One, "one" being someone experiencing depersonalization would freak out that one was in an off reality while in a virtual reality .


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> york said:
> 
> 
> > If one were in a virtual reality.. Would one experience dp, or is it just this reality? You couldn't go "oh this doesn't feel real" and freak out, since.. Well, you know.
> ...


 :lol: WTF?!!!!!!!! EVERYBODY GO TO THIS LINK!!!!!!!!!!!!

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=20805#p177859


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Claymore said:


> :lol: WTF?!!!!!!!! EVERYBODY GO TO THIS LINK!!!!!!!!!!!!


Before getting your hopes up and other peoples about supplements 'curing' DP/DR don't you think you should try them first? This had nothing to do with what I said either, next time don't quote me when responding with an advertisement.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> This had nothing to do with what I said either, next time don't quote me when responding with an advertisement.


Whats your problem now bro? :? 
And I am trying them this week. But everyone on here who has tried this so far is already seeing improvement and none of them have noticed no change or gotten worse and the research makes sense. Me and Tommy have talked for hours on the phone about this and everything he tells me he's found has made so much sense.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Claymore said:


> Whats your problem now bro? :?


You are acting like a tele-marketer and I hate tele-marketers, that is my problem.



> And I am trying them this week.


Great, why don't you tell us how it goes _after_ you try them.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

So is this about the now semi-famous B6-B12-Choline-Inolisol combo?


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> So is this about the now semi-famous B6-B12-Choline-Inolisol combo?


Yep.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Inzom said:


> So is this about the now semi-famous B6-B12-Choline-Inolisol combo?


you forgot, B1,2,3,5,7, and 9 :lol: . but seriously, the science behind this makes perfect sense. these supplements naturally increase the production and activity of acetylcholine and serotonin, two of the primary neurotransmitters that control, mood, alertness, mental focus, concentration, sensory perception, motivation, anxiety, depression, memory, learning ability, obsessive compulsive thinking and behavior, thought, energy and stamina, and thats only about half of the list. since starting this treatment i have seen improvement in all of these areas and more, and while all of these things have been getting better, the fire that was dp/dr BURNT OUT!


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

There is never "one" thing or treatment that cures everyone. And dopamine and serotonin isn't what you say they are at all. It's not been fully understood what any of them does in our brain.

Inositol and choline is naturally present in food most of us eat every day, so taking supplements might help, or it might not. For every one of us the key is to rise our threshold against stress, so we never get this back or let it take control. To do that you 1) need a healthy body 2) need to cope with difficulties in a different way than you do now so they don't stress you out to the same degree 3) practice being in situations that scare or stress you so as to learn to master them and thus unlearn your unhealthy anxious responses

In the meantime you need to know yourself and your limits so you never push beyond what you can tolerate.


----------



## dancintrulife (Jun 18, 2009)

york said:


> Just for the laugh of it; What would your ideal Dp Retreat/Spa/Camp be like...? If you were to open a place for Dp'd people to come and heal and have a good time, what would that look like?
> So I'll go first:
> 
> I'd like for it to be in the mountains. Everyone would have a nice calming view from their window and fresh air.
> ...


 This sounds good to me except I'd have a cat instead of a dog and also do some music and writing therapy and lots of reading time. Ooh and dance, we have to dance.


----------

